# First Handgun Purchase Small Hands



## JakeBenson (Aug 10, 2011)

I may have posted this already. If so, I apologize for dual posts. Not sure the first one went through. 

I a in the market for my first hand gun. I have fired hand guns in the past but never owned one. My interest is home defense and shooting as a hobby. My wife is interested as well. I originally narrowed my search down to the Beretta px4 9mm, thinking of buying both the standard version and sub compact. The sub compact would be for concealed carry. My problem is that I have small hands. I have not fired the Beretta, but held it in the store. I was quite disappointed. The px4 grip was too big around for my hand. I understand there are backstrap options for this gun. Would that make the grip narrower? Also, I could not reach the safety with my thumb or forefinger. To take the safety off, I had to hold the gun with one hand and release the safety with the other. 

I considered the Glock, but in holding it I found the same problem. Too thick for comfort. Also, I understand the Glock has no external safety. If the trigger is inadverately pulled, the guns shoots. I was thinking I wanted a gun with the external safety as my wife can be quite accident prone at times. I think I would feel more comfortable also with an external safety. I know having a safety increases reaction time in a jam, but I think the stress from everyday concern over an accidental discharge outweighs any potential spur of the moment need to fire fast. If I am wrong on this, I would really like some imput. As I said, I could not reach the safety while holding the gun in a shooting position. That is unacceptable. Also, what is the difference in the different type Berettas? Type f, type this, type that. I do not fully understand the difference between single action, double action, and a pistol having both. I know I am a raw rookie here with these questions. The guy in the gun store was about as helpful as a rock. What I am looking for is a quality 9mm that is tailored for small hands.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I suggest the SR9c. I have both SR9 and SR9c and they are very reliable guns with thin grips.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

second the suggestion of ruger sr9c i have one also and love it, 6.85 inches long weighs 23.40 oz and a nice easy trigger pull. however i have some glocks also and can only suggest you try there model 26 which is pretty small only 6.29 inches long and weighs 19.75 empty and a width of just 1.18 inches glocks do not have external safeties but its really the same as carrying a revolver,they as a rule do not have safetys either only a harder trigger pull. the best way to explain double/single action is to ask some one to show you both. with out going on forever a glock and most semi-autos you have shot were double action, if you have a revolver and you pull back the hammer before you fire thats single action.


----------



## Peaches (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree with Leo and 1jimmy, the ruger is a good one. But I like Glocks. Glock has compacts (which is smaller than the standard) and subcompacts (which is smaller than the compact), so you can usually find something that will fit your hand. I have a Glock 23 which is a compact .40 caliber. There is also a Glock 27 which is a subcompact .40 caliber. If the .40 is too much for you, Glock has a 9mm standard (G17), compact (G19) and subcompact (G26). The Glock 26 is called the 'Baby Glock'. As far as a safety goes, the Glock has what is called 'Safe Action' system. Here is a link to an explanation of the Glock 'Safe Action' system. http://www.glock.com/downloads/GLOCK_Gen4_en.pdf. Hope that helps.


----------



## JakeBenson (Aug 10, 2011)

I just came from the gun shop a while ago and was shown a Springfield Armory XD 9mm sub compact. The fit was very good, the grip a tad narrower than the Beretta and Glock I tried. Is anyone familiar with this gun? There is also a Springfield XD-M full size I haven't held yet. Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

don't know anything about springfield armory except they get good reveiws. there is at least 4-5 of them on this site.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

:numbchuck:


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a similar problem. I do not have small hands, but I do have short fat fingers, so the reach to the trigger on some guns I love (like the Glock 21) was a problem. Some that I recalled that felt good in my hands were the Smith & Wessons M&P, SD & VE; Walthers; Rugers; Kel-Tecs : 1911s and Kahrs that you might want to check out.


----------



## Singlestack (Aug 11, 2011)

As someone in your very position, my recommendation for a first handgun is a decent .22 It costs a small fraction to shoot as any other calibre, is fun, and great for training. I bought a Browning Buckmark Hunter, and am crazy about it.

My wife and I are taking the NRA Basic Pistol Class in 2 weekends, and I expect to be joining a local gun club/shooting range at the end of the month. I expect to try out rental guns to get a better idea of a defensive pistol to eventually purchase. However, from attending many local gun shows I am leaning toward the Ruger SR9c - awesome pistol for small hands. You might want to also check out the Walther PPS - VERY narrow and easy to conceal.

I really, really wanted to like Glocks for all of the known reasons, but they simply don't fit my hand well. Some have mentioned the "subcompact" G26 and G27, but the grip width is similar to the full-size guns - double stack (hence my screen name Singlestack). The only single stack Glock is the G36 in 45 ACP - which is more recoil than I'm comfortable with. Just the same, the G36 is at the "large" end of comfortable grip size for me.

For some reason, the Springfield Compact XDMs feel pretty good, although the XDs do not. The S&W M&Ps also feel good, and the big dot sights work better for my bad eyes better than the small dots on the SR9c (faster sight picture). Kahrs feel great. Although most Sigs feel too wide/blocky, the Sig Pro SP2022 feels fine.

Just my random thoughts, YMMV. Good luck!

Singlestack


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Every body is different so there is no one perfect pistol. You have to find your own perfect handgun. So find a shop with a good selection, stop in during a slow time, try to get a nice ( hopefully one who knows the handguns) counter person, and handle them. See what feels best in your hand. Then find someplace that rents them and try one. Costs a bit of money (but a lot less than spending $400-$700 and really not like it) and may take a while but something will fit that you really like. Then you will know what to get. Trust me. This was a expensive lesson I learned the hard way when I first started bullseye match shooting.


----------



## freddyj (Aug 17, 2011)

jake b. single action , must pull hammer back to cock the pistol/revolver. on a semi auto pulling the slide back to load a cartridge will do it. it also means , usually less distance to pull the trigger to fire the cartridge. some believe its a more accurate way to shoot, based on the small amount of movement to fire the pistol. doulbe action usually means one must pull the trigger to fire, this on most pistols means a relatively long pull to fire the pistol. no cocking and firing. in my opinion i like the da/ sa best, seems to me the easiest to carry, shoot etc. i have a .45 1911 s/a only, and a sig .45 da/sa/ like the sig format best. do some research on line wikipedia will turn up some info, with photo's. also in my experience , most of the folks behind the counters of most gun shops are really less than informed. not good for you as the customer at all. best suggestion to you, is to hold all that your interested in , and if available rent to shoot. man if it works for you, and imo is a well known manufactor, buy it. good luck brother


----------

